# Rumour: BSNL is going to provide 8 Mbps in 2009



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 8, 2008)

Check this out guys. This can really mean something.

*www.indiabroadband.net/attachments/bsnl-broadband/99d1205853094-bsnl-8mbps-higher-untitled.jpg

*www.indiabroadband.net/attachments/bsnl-broadband/100d1205853225-bsnl-8mbps-higher-12mbps.jpg

*www.indiabroadband.net/attachments/bsnl-broadband/101d1205853534-bsnl-8mbps-higher-8mbps-my-computer-bsnl.jpg

*www.indiabroadband.net/attachments/bsnl-broadband/102d1205853546-bsnl-8mbps-higher-5mbps-1.jpg

Source


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 8, 2008)

8mbps Speed and 1GB bandwidth Cap?!!


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Check this out guys. This can really mean something.
> 
> *www.indiabroadband.net/attachments/bsnl-broadband/99d1205853094-bsnl-8mbps-higher-untitled.jpg
> 
> ...


you kidding?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 8, 2008)

totally rumour..this year too some ppl told about speed increases but i'm still struck at that old 30 kbps downloading


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 8, 2008)

too good to be true.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 8, 2008)

Garbage said:
			
		

> you kidding?





			
				pc_game_lover2004 said:
			
		

> totally rumour..this year too some ppl told about speed increases but i'm still struck at that old 30 kbps downloading





			
				apoorva84 said:
			
		

> too good to be true.



Well the guy who posted says its happening in kerela..

Didi u guys even check out the source??



			
				Garbage said:
			
		

> you kidding?



And man dont *Quote* posts with large image.. It takes away the bandwidth and makes it difficult for dial up users too...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> 8mbps Speed and 1GB bandwidth Cap?!!



Or even better, with 500MB cap.


----------



## paroh (Dec 8, 2008)

If it is true the crap download limit should be 200GB+ any think less is just a crap Plus a good cheap price


----------



## george101 (Dec 8, 2008)

source site is not even opening


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2008)

Rumour: BSNL is going to provide 8 Mbps in 2009
Fact: It is going to come with a 400 MB bandwidth cap.


----------



## himanshu_game (Dec 8, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> totally rumour..this year too some ppl told about speed increases but i'm still struck at that old 30 kbps downloading


WHAT is COnn . speed

EN joy life @maxxxxx


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2008)

paroh said:


> If it is true the crap download limit should be 200GB+ any think less is just a crap Plus a good cheap price



200GB cap?!...Why should there be caps? It is almost same as unlimited.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

Oye! Ye India hai... Yahan log bahut phekte hai...


----------



## paid (Dec 8, 2008)

inspite increasing speed they must concentrate more on cost affordablity and cheaper unlimited plans


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 8, 2008)

When will i finally see

10MBPS Unmetered 3300GB....so used to it now


----------



## axxo (Dec 8, 2008)

1MBps @ 750 is not a bad wish I guess..atleast they must plan for to offer 512Kbps UL at the cost of 256kbps UL.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 8, 2008)

the maximum that i got till date is 300 kBps. i dont think they'll increase speed so soon to 8 MBps,
theres also a poll in the source, so its not confirmed...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 9, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2008)

theres one thing thats hard to understand, why are they putting so much bandwidth limit when they have so much bandwidth to give away.... i mean 8mbps 1gb thats like gonna last for 40 minutes.. this is what sucks about indian isps.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2008)

First give us a 2Mbps unlimited plan at reasonable rates and then start talking about this 8Mbps sh1t.
I've been hearing this bullsh1t for two years now but no implementation as yet. Indian ISPs suck hard! I am paying freakin' 2222 Bux for a 1Mbps unlimited plan from Airtel.
Speeds,uptime and CC are unmatched but look at the price. It burns a big hole in your pocket. Better stick with 2Mbps NU if you're on BSNL/MTNL or run away to Sweden or Germany.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not able to see the images in the first post, can someone please post the link to the images?


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 11, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> I'm not able to see the images in the first post, can someone please post the link to the images?



Go to the source, there you can see the images posted by the guy. You will have to register in order to see those since it is a forum, or else you can always rely on bugmenot.com


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 11, 2008)

Thread title is right, Its a "Rumour"


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Get this, we arent even getting a full 2 mbps yet, and now, 8 mbps? sheesh... 

and one more thing, 8 mbps unlimited already exists, 15000 per month. With BSNL. Yeah.


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> and one more thing, 8 mbps unlimited already exists, 15000 per month. With BSNL. Yeah.


Just cut a zero outta that figure and we have an awesome plan!


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 11, 2008)

even if you remove the last two zero's, it will do for me...
but dont cut the zero after expanding 8Mbps...


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 15, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Go to the source, there you can see the images posted by the guy. You will have to register in order to see those since it is a forum, or else you can always rely on bugmenot.com


 
I had totally forgot about bugmenot. Thanks a lot!  Bugmenot didn't work for me. So, can you please post the pics somewhere and link it here?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 15, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Well the guy who posted says its happening in kerela..
> 
> Didi u guys even check out the source??
> 
> ...



ok i read why only kerala...why they are not thinking about other states 
i mean keralites still get 256kbps download speeds and we just 30kbps


----------



## vikrant333 (Dec 15, 2008)

BSNL never launched this before the other isp providers launch 8mbps speed bcz
BSNL senior offices takes money frm other isp providers so tht they dont launch good scheme even though they have the power to do that

It is not wrng thing ,it is true........
CORRUPTION............

take the e.g of 3G spectrum BSNL got spectrum in the august 
but even though so many centre govt. interference they dont even launch till date


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 15, 2008)

What a rumour! Might as well post it in the Create a rumour for 2009 thread. Instead of providing humans with faster speeds, they should provide cheaper bandwidth! That should be a priority for BSNL.


----------



## latino_ansari (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey burger the source site is not even opening.....

wat d **** man


----------



## monkey (Dec 22, 2008)

8 Mbps is not a unbelievable speed... Airtel has been providing this speed in Delhi for some months now...


----------



## dr_jimit (Dec 22, 2008)

vikrant333 said:


> It is not wrng thing ,it is true........
> CORRUPTION............
> 
> take the e.g of 3G spectrum BSNL got spectrum in the august
> but even though so many centre govt. interference they dont even launch till date



I agree totally,
U didnt mention the sell of 2G spectrum at throwaway prices to some companies, which further sold it to foreign country providers at a huge price,
thousands of crores of our lost,

I remember Mr Maran Gave us @2MBPS, I was using Dataone for 2.5 yrsat that time and it was a pleasant shock for me,
Wish he continued as our telecom minister[Note: i m from gujarat and i even dont know which party he belonged to, SO NOT going political here]


----------



## chooza (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,This is true that BSNL is offering such speed in 2009. I am from Rajasthan, and they had started testing connection in my city for institute, organizatins and corporates. Actually, they are replacing copper wire with Fibre optic cable to your home, so you will get that on the very same package whcih you are using.If any one want detail, I will put the copy of newspaper. Be HAPPY.They have started IPTV in Rajasthan, now they will offer this to us.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, if this comes out then for sure it would be like a new revolution for "Internet world" in India. We will have to just wait i guess to know if its really a rumor or a fact!!


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 24, 2008)

^^Every year they release such rumours that never materialise.I dont think we wud see that in near future.Even if we see there wud be that fking 1GB download Cap.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2008)

Here copper wire cuts are fixed in 15 days, dunno what will happen when fibre optic wires will be cut by construction workers. It will take 2 months to repair...lol 



chooza said:


> Hi,This is true that BSNL is offering such speed in 2009. I am from Rajasthan, and they had started testing connection in my city for institute, organizatins and corporates. Actually, they are replacing copper wire with Fibre optic cable to your home, so you will get that on the very same package whcih you are using.If any one want detail, I will put the copy of newspaper. Be HAPPY.They have started IPTV in Rajasthan, now they will offer this to us.


----------



## chooza (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Here copper wire cuts are fixed in 15 days, dunno what will happen when fibre optic wires will be cut by construction workers. It will take 2 months to repair...lol


R u living in some remote. BSNL people take 8-10 hrs to fix fibre optic cable error.Be Happy


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes a relatively remote part in Pune  And no it's not that they can't but they are sluggish creatures making excuses everytime.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 26, 2008)

chooza said:


> Hi,This is true that BSNL is offering such speed in 2009. I am from Rajasthan, and they had started testing connection in my city for institute, organizatins and corporates. Actually, they are replacing copper wire with Fibre optic cable to your home, so you will get that on the very same package whcih you are using.If any one want detail, I will put the copy of newspaper. Be HAPPY.They have started IPTV in Rajasthan, now they will offer this to us.


In which part of Rajasthan you live?
Because i am still struggling with copper wires.And IPTV service from BSNL is provided by Aksh. Still the service is not up the mark, atleast its not robust like DTH.

The transmission freezes randomly many times


----------

